# I am boycotting



## as moeggs (Dec 12, 2008)

I tried to get the Big Apple Bagel in Traverse City to give or sell me bagels they were throwing out. The manager asked me if it was for bear bait and I said it was. I was politely informed they would rather throw the bagels out than have them used for bear bait. There were two garbage bag full in the dumpster mind you... So, I am boycotting Big Apple. I encourage each of you to do the same. I realize I am not going to change much, but I feel better I will also be adding another business to the anti hunter list. I am trying to find out why this bread place exactly does not want to give or sell them as bear bait. I know its a free country and they can do as they please. SO CAN I !! No more of my money being spent at these places!


----------



## wrenchman (Jun 23, 2003)

you should have said you feed them to hogs it saves you money.


----------



## as moeggs (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought about it for a second, especially at the bread place. But you know what, if they're gonna be like that, I would like to know who the friends of hunters are. Big Apple is not one of them. I even offered to pay for the stuff. Apparently they are not hurting for money that much.


----------



## arrowryan247 (May 13, 2010)

Last year the Donut Delight in Waterford told me the owner was a anti-hunter and would not sell or give donuts away. So that made my choice to not do business with them easy. I just went around the corner to Pete's Oven they would put the donuts in a bag for me almost every day. 


Good Luck Hunting,
Ryan


----------



## rick73 (Jul 21, 2010)

I had the same problem in Flint at the Dawn Doughnut chain. Won't be spending anymore money there either. I have plenty of other local places that don't have an issue with bear hunters. 

I wonder if the attitude of these businesses would change if they understood that baiting didn't automatically result in a harvested bear. At most baits, at least in my experience, there is usually more than one bear benefitting from the food there.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

You can add Dunkin Doughnuts to the list down my way. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Ask the garbage guy. Slip them a twenty or maybe they will just give it to you.

When they(the store) places the stuff in the trash it doesn't belong to them anymore.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think this is a company policy. Probably the manager has the problem with it. As for Dunkin Donuts, they must not have to big of a problem with it cause I just got a 10lbs pale of expired maple glaze with their name on.


----------



## as moeggs (Dec 12, 2008)

You can add Stone House Bread in Traverse City to the list of anti bear hunting list. A whole dumpster of bread is now in the land fill because the owner didn't want it used for bait. However, the owner of the Traverse City Flap Jack Shack was more than happy to get rid of his fryer grease!


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Silver Panner said:


> I don't think this is a company policy. Probably the manager has the problem with it. As for Dunkin Donuts, they must not have to big of a problem with it cause I just got a 10lbs pale of expired maple glaze with their name on.


I saw those pails too. They smelled good. Let us know how they produce.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mickey Finn said:


> I saw those pails too. They smelled good. Let us know how they produce.


The bear are lovin' that stuff.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Bait is a treasured thing. You guys are being awfully informative of who gives it away, and who doesn't. Careful!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Kearly Shuffle said:


> Bait is a treasured thing. You guys are being awfully informative of who gives it away, and who doesn't. Careful!


Everyone does it up here, there are no secrets and I never hold back on giving a tip to another hunter. It must be a down state thing...


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Kearly Shuffle said:


> Bait is a treasured thing. You guys are being awfully informative of who gives it away, and who doesn't. Careful!


Its great when your brother is a culinary teacher... I don't have worry about squat!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I was once told by a larger donut chain that they aren't allowed to give away day old donuts/bagels because of liability. As he told it, a person was doing that, and then selling them on the back end, and somone got sick. Big Lawsuit.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> I was once told by a larger donut chain that they aren't allowed to give away day old donuts/bagels because of liability. As he told it, a person was doing that, and then selling them on the back end, and somone got sick. Big Lawsuit.


Wouldn't surprise me.

Also, I share info as well. It's not the old days, we're all in this together.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

as moeggs said:


> I tried to get the Big Apple Bagel in Traverse City to give or sell me bagels they were throwing out. The manager asked me if it was for bear bait and I said it was. I was politely informed they would rather throw the bagels out than have them used for bear bait. There were two garbage bag full in the dumpster mind you... So, I am boycotting Big Apple. I encourage each of you to do the same. I realize I am not going to change much, but I feel better I will also be adding another business to the anti hunter list. I am trying to find out why this bread place exactly does not want to give or sell them as bear bait. I know its a free country and they can do as they please. SO CAN I !! No more of my money being spent at these places!


Its a _rainbow_ town full of fruitcakes
What did you really expect??


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

as moeggs said:


> I tried to get the Big Apple Bagel in Traverse City to give or sell me bagels they were throwing out. The manager asked me if it was for bear bait and I said it was. I was politely informed they would rather throw the bagels out than have them used for bear bait. There were two garbage bag full in the dumpster mind you... So, I am boycotting Big Apple. I encourage each of you to do the same. I realize I am not going to change much, but I feel better I will also be adding another business to the anti hunter list. I am trying to find out why this bread place exactly does not want to give or sell them as bear bait. I know its a free country and they can do as they please. SO CAN I !! No more of my money being spent at these places!


 
Just wondering if there is a list of known anti-hunting businesses? And where do i find it.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

BigSteve said:


> Just wondering if there is a list of known anti-hunting businesses? And where do i find it.


 Almost need a stick list created.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Spartan88 said:


> Everyone does it up here, there are no secrets and I never hold back on giving a tip to another hunter. It must be a down state thing...



Actually, I'm from Alpena, and hunt bears in the Red Oak area. And I work for a company that I can get an endless supply of good bait from. I just remember the days in Alpena, come this time of year, you couldn't get anything from anybody!


----------

